# Hamas UAV?



## CougarKing (22 Jan 2009)

The real deal . . . or just for show? Note that the YouTube posting is dated March 2008.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smnUIPXo5Og


----------



## MikeL (22 Jan 2009)

Looks like a model/remote control plane...  

This is more than likely a propaganda thing and nothing more.


----------



## Sub_Guy (22 Jan 2009)

What an outstanding video!   I would have been more impressed if I could have seen the damn thing fly, perhaps they were out of AAA's? 
I give the soundtrack 2 thumbs up!


----------



## GDawg (22 Jan 2009)

I'd reckon that is a "captured" MUAV.

They didn't show it in flight, and they didn't show a control station, and it is damaged. 

I'd rate that as a poor propaganda victory, as those things tend to fall out of the sky on their own once in a while, and they will not be able to use it themselves, nor will they be able to derive any technological secrets from a relatively simple MilCOTS machine.


----------

